# Looking for 2 GSD's to rescue in GA and need good rescue places



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

We recently lost our precious Cheyenne to necrotizing Pancreatitis and sepsis. We want to get a male and female ( we used to have two at a time), spayed, neutered and live in Woodstock, GA. We really need some names of good GSD rescues anywhere in GA. I have been filling out applications and some take about 2 months to process! Please if anyone can recommend any, please let me know ASAP. Thank You!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, not exactly what you’re requesting, but there is a young female posted in the non urgent rescue section of the board that needs a home and may interest you...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It will take a while to get approved. When I got the rescue I have now I saw one in their website that I wanted. By the time I got in see her, she was gone. I had filled out all the paperwork but was not approved, and then found another dog. They said that she would go to the first person approved, so I begged them to approve me fast. It still took two weeks and I was very lucky she was still there. The best way to rescue a dog is to go through all the approvals first, so when you find one, you can be considered right away.

I took a previous rescue in a rush and regretted it. You are not going to duplicate the dog you lost, so be prepared to take time to wait for dogs that are a fit with you and with each other.

Also, a rescue group may be suspicious of anyone who is in a big hurry to adopt. They want to make the best placements so dogs aren't returned. If you are willing to foster, a rescue group may get you a dog sooner. You can foster with the first right to adopt.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, here's a link to the dog which Fodder mentioned...Watkinsville, GA?









► German Shepherd - Watkinsville, GA


Rescue Me ID 20-01-12-00171




post.rescueme.org


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

I think we are about 5 hours one way from you but there are some great dogs at First Coast German Shepherd Rescue. I’m near Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

We are getting one that is 3 years old, tomorrow from a breeder of Czech imported dogs. The owner had severe injuries from an accident and has to downsize their kennel. They want someone who wants her as a pet.We will have her spayed. She does not look like Cheyenne, I didn't want her to as I am just adding not replacing my beloved Cheyenne. She had a great temperment with people, animals and kids and very gentle. I have a younger male from a rescue that I applied for, but am not in a rush due to the female needing adjustment and an operation/recovery. I talked to the woman, who called me and she said she has gone through a pile of applicants so far and still has to go through more but so far we are on the top of the list due to our history and knowledge of the breed. I hope it works out, but I am just going to update her on the female and when she is ready to meet him, if he is still available. He is neutered already, great temperment too. They have to do a home check and they are welcome to.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It wasn’t that difficult after all.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> It wasn’t that difficult after all.


Wellllll, Yes it was. I asked her as a breeder, who never gave the name of her kennels ( under the radar) for a list of innoculationsm her last name, and when she said she gave them to the dog. She replied, "Oh I gave them to her, just rest assured, YOUR vet should be able to tell (yeah if I got antibody titers $$$$$). She said, "Oh and she needs a good wormng ( she's a mom dog, licking her babies so I see that but isn't she supposed to take care of that? and she didn't have time to get her a rabies shot., red flags and 1,000 for the dog. My heart wanted her and she told me to meet her about 1.5 hrs away. We left at 11:30, texted the night before, I reminded her that I need the dates at least of the shots and preferably on official stationary ( vets or kennels) as I board her twice a year at a very excellent boarding facility and most demand proof, not hearsay. I was very nice, told her I got the fresh dog beds out, the bowls, toys, food, everything for her and we waited and called as she asked when we got there and her mailbox was full ( voicmail). We called 17 times in 1.5hrs we waited.She never answered or showed up. I texted her over and over, no reply. We left 11:30am and got home at 4:30 with no dog and a lot of tears and anger. Who does that? IF you have not records, just tell me and at least let me say, "I'll do the antibody titers" and give her her worming meds and rabies but lower the price" or "No, I can't do that" . So she let us drive with excitement and stood us up. She has other puppies for sale but if one is selling puppies, theyare gorgeous Czech puppies, why have your voicemail full? Do yo want to sell them or not? It was very depressing but I got a call from the rescue for another dog, male who said we are the ones who rated the best and someone else will call to arrange a home check within two weeks ( The dog is 3 hrs away). That's fine. Please say a prayer that this works out. My old vet wrote that she will be another referral to how wonderfully we treated our shepherds. I am also overweight and I hope that doesn't stop them from giving a year old big pup to us as my husband wants to walk him, he is friendly with other dogs, unlike our one that just passed, although she was a fantastic dog, and I want to walk also to get exercise as I am joining WW to get 100 pound off. I will also bring him to doggy camp for some some playtime ( he does well with it) a few times a week, play in our big yard etc. Now waiting will be the hardest part but at least they have official listsof all the innoculations, obedience school etc.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

GSDmix said:


> I think we are about 5 hours one way from you but there are some great dogs at First Coast German Shepherd Rescue. I’m near Jacksonville, FL.


So you are a breeder? Do you have any 1-4 yr olds? IF so, please let me know! It is about 5 hours from here but for someone I trust we would make the drive.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I saw your other thread. Yes, they are flakes and you are lucky they didn’t show. They don’t sound reputable.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

About a year ago, there was a German Shepherd puppy mill shut down in Georgia. (Pictures of those GSDs remind me of the poor dogs in the meat market in Asia that I've seen.)  I think there were 160 of them there. About 40 of the them were shipped to my local GSD rescue, here in the DC area...some still in the system (magsr.org). I don't know where the other 120 are. Have you looked at all the GSD shelters or rescues around you? Also, I'm in other GSD forums and Facebook groups and there are postings of GSDs on "death row" quite often. Have you looked there too? You can also look on Petfinder.com.


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

GSDMUM said:


> So you are a breeder? Do you have any 1-4 yr olds? IF so, please let me know! It is about 5 hours from here but for someone I trust we would make the drive.


I apologize. I am just now seeing your post. No. I am not a breeder. I live in NE Florida and there’s a reputable rescue here you can see on Facebook. It’s called The First Coast German Shepherd Rescue. They currently have a 2 yo female purebred. I will post pictures. They found out this week she is basically deaf. Her name is Ziva.


----------



## GSDmix (Oct 9, 2019)

GSDmix said:


> I apologize. I am just now seeing your post. No. I am not a breeder. I live in NE Florida and there’s a reputable rescue here you can see on Facebook. It’s called The First Coast German Shepherd Rescue. They currently have a 2 yo female purebred. I will post pictures. They found out this week she is basically deaf. Her name is Ziva.


----------

